# New venture capital announced for start up business in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Starting a business in Australia is getting a boost from new funds being set up to provide access to venture capital for small and medium sized enterprises. At least $200 million will be invested into early stage, high growth Australian companies by three new venture capital funds supported by the government's Innovation Investment Fund (IIF). [...]

Click to read the full news article: New venture capital announced for start up business in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

